# Rihanna portrait



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Quick drawing of Rihanna


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

great job Sarah!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Jeff! This didn't take that long, but I just fancied doing a little drawing of Rihanna, haha.


----------



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

i can definatly see you are getting better. excellent job on the hand too.


----------

